
From Angular to Vue: Feeling Like a Beginner Again - florimondmanca
https://blog.florimondmanca.com/from-angular-to-vue-feeling-like-a-beginner-again
======
ilovecaching
I found this post quite overstates the difficult of picking up a new web
framework...

Try learning Haskell and a completely new paradigm if you want to feel like a
beginner again, and every day afterwards.

I suppose web developers may lack exposure to the type of technology churn we
software engineers experience on a biweekly basis.

~~~
florimondmanca
Hi, thanks for your answer and interesting point of view!

To my defence, I wrote this post the very night I installed and fired up
everything Vue-related. Having taken a step back now, it might sound a bit too
theatrical. I've accomodated to the framework pretty quick, which either says
a lot about Vue or that I have overreacted to the change in the first place.

I must return the note to you, though — do you, as a non-web developer I
suppose, actually learn a new language everyday? I suppose you take Haskell
from your experience but it may be an emblematic example only. The web
development world (esp. frontend) has its own amount of newness (and hotness,
to be frank) every so often. Not to play the "What kind of dev is the best"
game here, just interested in discussing.

Also, I am genuinely interested in the usage of "web _developer_ " vs.
"software _engineer_ ". Why is it that you use a different term, e.g. why not
"software _developer_ "? As an engineering school student, web development is
only part of my skills (and only its basics are taught in class, actually) and
I see myself as a software engineer more than anything. Yet, you seem to
exclude web development from software engineering. Am I just having the wrong
definition?

Thanks

